

 Zoho Writer Extends Mobile Support, Adds Offline Capability for Windows Mobile Using Google Gears - ropiku
http://blogs.zoho.com/writer/zoho-writer-extends-mobile-support-adds-offline-capability-for-windows-mobile-using-google-gears/

======
redorb
I just don't know how many people have ever typed more than a couple
paragraphs on their phone. Zoho is amazing though.

~~~
ropiku
It is currently read-only,. I hope they will extend it to other products as
well.

